# Puppies are here :)



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

My (new, responsible, does testing, etc) breeder's puppies are here  I think I am going to get another puppy  A chocolate parti male for Skiver to play with! Am I crazy?

Really, I am thinking (at least after the potty training stage) it will be less work, as they will play together, and maybe I will get less of the pulling on my pant leg, "play with me Mommy!" all evening long  Or...maybe they will EACH pull on a pant leg! LOL

Question for those multi-hav owners; is it best to get Skiver neutered before the new arrival? He's 6 months old now, so he should be ready anytime. Thanks!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats Jolynn: Marj's MHS stricks again. There is no cure and boy is it spreading


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats Jolynn! ANOTHER??? heeehee!! yep the MHS has gotcha! I haven't got the words of wisdom for you, but I just want to say oooohh I am excited for you! My breeder also has new puppies and I'm excited and hopeful for a new pup too! I'm sure Skiver would love a little buddy, but I doubt that will stop him from wanting to play with you too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats, Joann
It's true that they will tend to leave you alone somewhat. Except when they get bored with each other, then they come back to you looking for fun  
We joke that Shelby is not as smart as Kodi, but she is just suffering from "second child syndrome". We don't pay as much attention to her because she s always playing with Kodi. So we start puppy class next week so I can spend some one-on-one time with her.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks  I'm pretty excited. Poor Skiver, he won't be the 'Little King' anymore! But I think he'll like having a playmate. He's great at socializing with people, but there aren't a lot of other small dogs around for him. I'm sure he thinks he's a people, too!

I'll have to find a small dog for him to play with in the next 10 weeks so he won't be in for too big of a shock when the new pup gets here


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I love the choclates as well .. That was my first choice but then I got Asta and he was no 1 
Congratulations to you . Wise decison .. to add another .. It is so interesting to see them communicate with one another .. Trust me they are like kids and you have to supervise in the beginning but it is worth it ..


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is such great news Joanne, I am so excited for you!! I cannot wait to see pictures of your new little one. Oh yes, and how is Skiver doing? I should not be the one to ask because I am guilty myself , but It would be nice to see some new pics of Skiver 

If Skiver is ready to be neutered, it would be best to get it done before the puppy arrives. As it is, when they are recovering it is so hard to limit their activity, never mind with 2!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joanne - Skyver is definitely ready to be neutered.  Between 6 and 7 month is just the right time, before they start developing any bad habits.

And congratulations on your soon to be second havanese. I see that the Multiple Havanese Syndrome stikes again.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OOOH....I LOVE CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Joanne on your soon to be addition to your family!Skiver will love his new playmate I'm sure!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - it is better to neuter before you have the new puppy . It is nice to be able to give him your full attention .. I had two dogs neutered within a week of each other . I do not recomend it but fortunately all went well except for the third day lickies .. 
It was hard after the surgery keeping them from getting too rambucuous and active ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, you've been hit with MHS so soon??!! LOL  Go for it, girl! Sure, it sounds crazy to the rest of the world, but all of us here know it's not. hehehe

Skiver won't be "in shock", so don't worry. They truly love to play and even if it does take a couple of days, it won't be long before they'll be pals. Both being so young, they are going to have oodles of energy and yes, you will have a bit more free time for yourself. Mind you, you are getting a baby, so maybe not just yet.  You are courgeous, I'll give you that! lol

In my case, Ricky wants to play way more often than Sammy does, but Sammy is playing a lot more than in the first couple of days. Only normal, he was getting used to everything. He's older though so already had his own little habits. After the first 4, 5 days, you'd swear Sammy had always been with us because he fit right in.

Your new baby will fit right in w/o a care in the world and though Skiver will no doubt be a little more eager for your attention when you're with the pup, he'll also enjoy just being around him without you always having to be there. 

A chocolate parti you say...... I'm so envious!!!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, unfortunately my battery charger for my camera is missing, so I am using that as an excuse to go buy a new camera next week! So no pics that are real recent, but here's one from a few weeks ago.

Yup, I'm lucky to have found a choc hav, especially one so close to me! I'm really excited  I've gotten pictures already, he has great markings, and is going to be a soft chocolate like his mommy, like a carmel color, really pretty...that's what the breeder thinks. But the daddy is dark chocolate, so who knows. I can't tell from the pups.

Here's the pic of Skiv:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How I love the curls on Skiver!! Great picture!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

He's 6 months old now. Yeah, he's a curly guy! I brush him out nice, and he wakes up in the morning with bed head all over his body! Curly again! He doesn't seem to have the 'typical' hav hair, he looks like he got a perm


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Is Skiver practicing for the runway in that photo? He looks like he's got the perfect runway model prance down pat!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Skiver is such a cutie and is getting to be such a big boy. 
Please share the pics of your new baby with us.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Skiver looks so happy there!! I am so happy to see how good he is doing too


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what a cute guy Skiver is!I know he is tiny....how much does he weigh now?I also love the angle of the photo......like a snooty runway model!Lol!CUTE!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, we should rename him "zoolander" LOL! He likes the camera, I need to take more pictures, need a better camera, that one's old.

Last time we weighed him, he was 3.5 pounds, and he's 6 months old. Still little, but it's funny...he's growing and doesn't realize it. He tries to run under the table and hits his head, cuz just a little while ago, he fit under it! 

Here's another of him; it's hard to get him to sit still for a picture, so he is always topsy-turny looking! As far as the new pup, I only have one pic of the whole bunch, and I don't think it's appropriate to post that, but as soon as I get a separate pic of mine, I'll share


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Joanne, Skiver is just a doll.  He is so tiny. It almost looks like his ears are standing up or is that the angle of his head?


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

His ears stand up quite a bit, depending on how his head is, we think he is part owl  Especially the way he can tilt his head around, and how he sleeps with his head way over. He sleeps with his ears up, all the better to hear us in case we try to sneak out of the room!! It's funny...when his ears stand up, he looks like an Ewok, you know, from Star Wars?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Skiver is a cutie-patootie! He looks like a little stuffed animal! Congratulations on your future new addition too!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

love the new photo of him!He is so very cute! Goodness.....3.5 lbs.!That's little!Quincy was bigger then that at 16 weeks when we got him...he was 5.3 lbs.At the time,I thought Quincy was so little...then as he grew,I did think it would be neat if they stayed that small.......funny how that works huh?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

He is such a cutie! Funny that he is now running into things. Today as Mirabel was going under some furniture I was just thinking that soon she won't be able to or if she does she will get stuck. I bet Skiver is going to love his new little puppy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joylnn, When are you getting the new puppy? I just came across this and am so happy to hear that!! After you went thru all of that with Skiver - and now you are getting another - you have a big heart!! and MHS


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Anneks,
Shelby doesn't realize she is getting bigger. Every time she runs under the coffee table, she bangs her head. It doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Joanne, Skiver is so cute.... Ewok, too funny!! I think Ewoks are cute and I call Oreo that sometimes. He's my little Ewok!!! LOL


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

We'll be getting our new pup in about 10 weeks. Now we just have to get ready. Get the little guy neutered, fix the pen outside (need to put a top on it to keep out the hawks!), double up the toy collection 

Skiver seems to be getting a little 'mature'. I think it's time to 'chop chop'! He's exibiting some sexual behavior (poor little stuffed piggy) and is a little more aggressive. Hopefully that will subside with the operation


----------



## nojmanloo (Jan 25, 2007)

and I'll be seeing *your *new puppy this week.  and his brothers and sister!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Ohhhh!!! I'm so jealous!!!! Take a picture and post it! Or send it to me!! I want to wait a couple of weeks and give them time to adjust a bit and grow before I swoop down on Pat and check out the pup 

But you'll have to tell me all about him. The pup, not Pat


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Joanne, an Ewok is exactly what Skyver looks like in that picture!!! LOL We've called Ricky an Ewok as well, esp. when he's lying on his back looking up at us. The ears are flared out and pointed and that face!! Well, not so much anymore, now that he's 8.5 months, but he either looked like an ewok or those gremlins. Too cute!

Congrats on the other puppy!!! OMG, you are going to be SOOOOOO busy!! 
Now, did you say "hawks"???  Skyver is so small, he could very well get scooped up by one of those. Yikes!!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup, I am afraid to let him out of the house if he's not on a leash. Which is why we need to put a top on the pen. We are going to extend the 'playpen' outside to the sliding door outside our tub room, so we can let the dogs out and they can play outside in the summer, and we don't have to worry about them. We also have bald eagles, and I'm sure they would take Skiver as well. All part of the food chain, but I think they'd see one angry mommy fighting them for her puppy!!

Busy? It's like kids..what's one more? I had 4 of my own, and if I could have, I would have had 4 more  And I got a bonus boy when I married my current husband.

I only wish I could be home all day...my dh gets the honor of most of the time with the pups...altho in the first couple of weeks, I'm not sure he'd call it an honor!! LOL


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Holy crap..it's 7 am and I'm awake. ...voluntarily. You can tell that I'm excited! Today is the big day! Today I bring home Capote! 

~giddy gleeful dance~

...now it's off for a 6 hour drive to and from BFE Texas and a trip to the vet! I'll tell you about it when I get back!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck today!!! I can only imagine your excitement!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Awww Im so excited for you! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Big day for you and Capote! Have a nice drive and a fun first day.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Have a fun day! I'm so jealous.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too! I never thought I would feel jealous - cripes I already have 3. But that first day is always so great - and you get to cuddle, and smell puppy breath - ahhh - maybe I need another!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Down Laurie, DOWN, girl!!! Yes, that's a good girl.  
You know, there should be a "puppy breath" spray just for this occasion - don't you think? lol

Woooohooooo, Capote is coming home! How exciting!! Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, I need something - puppy breath spray - vodka - valium - not sure what haha!! I keep saying to my husband that I think once we retire that I want to breed. But the problem would be that I would not want the puppies to leave! That has got to be hard. 
Laurie


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats on your new boy~ Drive safe and we can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Too cool! Be safe on the drive, and enjoy!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

*New Avator*

And new pics..here's these:
I don't have any fancy editing software, so couldn't fix the redeye, and you see we still have problems with his right eye and gunk, but he's growing, isn't he?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations on your puppy  Have a wonderful and safe trip!! 
Skiver is such a sweety pie!! Is he six months now? If he is exhibiting that behaviour it means he has reached his "teenage" stage and he is testing you. I have been told by my vet that this is a phase and I have to be consistent and firm. She also told me that at 2 yrs old he will be testing me again - I better be prepared  Joanne, your a great momma because Skiver is growing nicely


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh yeah and about the Ewoks - I always thought we were the only ones calling Oreo a little Ewok  LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - that pic of Skiver is SO cute!! I love the hair on top of the head!!
laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Skiver's hair reminds me of those haircuts that were so popular in the 80s.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

new pics up in my journal! check it out!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome home Capote, Boy you can write a great journal. Very nice pictorial thanks for sharing this special time with us. 

Joanne, Skiver is sure a sweety pie. That hair do is precious.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on picking up Capote! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Capote,
You are a doll baby and you write very well. Welcome home buddy, you will be very loved and very happy. We have all heard a lot about you, bet you didn't know that!!! <grin> All good stuff of course. I am sorry you got sick on your ride home, but you will stop doing that once you learn driving in the car can take you to lot's of fun places! Your mommy is special too, she not only drove that car a long way, she also took great pictures while doing it! lololol
Hugs,


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Really enjoyed reading your journal! Capote is such a darling little guy! I loved the part about the mean kitty! I live in Dallas also so I was in my bathroom too since we were under a tornado warning! My granddaughters were soooo scared(I was too! ) Have a good first night with your new baby boy! Vicki


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Two darling Havanese, Skiver and Capote! Capote sure had a big day! When I look at the pictures of these two little guys, I can't help but smile! Pups are so good for the soul!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just caught the tip of an article in an AARP magazine that was listing the top 10 things a person can do to stay young & healthy & one of them was 
GET A DOG!! I am thinking a HAV would be great!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVED THE JOURNAL.....What a cute addition to the fam!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great journal and Capote is just too cute!!


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

What fun! Thanks for taking the time to post photos of the little cutie! I really enjoyed them. What a cuddly guy!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Capote is sooo cute!!! Congrats, hope you enjoy him  And the journal was neat!

As for Skiver's hair, it's already grown long, and hangs down over his eyes, so he looks more like a Beatle than a...Flock of Seagulls member  He seems to change overnight lately. Gotta take more pics!!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Skiver is such a cutie! I love the pic with his head up, he looks like he's posing for you.

Capote, you did such a good job on your journal.  He's such a little cutie, and the cat didn't look too upset with him. 
Hopefully they will learn to like each other soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wooohoooooo, Capote's home! I'll have to go check out the gallery asap! 

Joanne, Skyver has bed head all over his body!! LOL It's adorable! He has wave that goes in every direction and his colors are really nice. Love the pictures!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Joanne. Congrats. I am so happy for you and happy that Skiver will have a playmate. You are such a good mom. Best of luck.


----------



## salena (Apr 14, 2007)

*Hello everyone. Looking for a havanese. ......*

Hi! I am looking for a havanese. I love the breed, and would even maybe like to train it to show. I just spent two days at a dog show and found it fascinating. Anyone have any responses to this? My funds are limited, however, so I would like to find a reputable /responsible breeder in my area that would be willing to take a deposit, then payments and then pick up! I would not mind an older havanese that is still okay for showing... I know that some breeders "move on" older dogs to make room for another show quality younger dog, and we can give an older dog as much love as a puppy! 
Please, if any ideas, or anyone knows of anyone near the HArrisburg, PA area, please e-mail me! [email protected]


----------

